# Predator Calling Seminar



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Randy Anderson will be at the Flint Gander Mountain on Sunday January 24th 2010, from 130pm 3 or 4pm, for a free predator calling seminar. 

There will be 100 seats available and standing room after that. The event is free to the public and will be located near the archery department in the store.

For all you callers who would go to Jay's on the 23rd to see Randy's seminar but can't make the drive this may be a little bit closer of an opportunity. 

Just figured I would pass this along for you all!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good seminar. I hope I can make it.


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm planning on being there. Anyone new to calling should try to make it, this guy's amazing.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Damm!!!!!Wish I could make it,but after being gone all day at the fur sale sat. the wife would be :rant::rant: if I took off sun to.Sure would like to meet him.Think i've owned just about every predator hunting video ever made,and can say Randys were my favorites by far.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm trying to decide whether to go or not. I want too, but it is "going" to work. Should be a good seminar for sure though! The facilitator has spoken with Randy several times to get it all coordinated and said he has been great to work with. Should be a decent turn out too! There has been ALOT of intereste among the customers coming through.


----------



## Girdham (Jan 4, 2010)

I would love to go see him working his magic on those calls. I don't know if I will be able to make it or not. I told a friend about it and they are wanting to go too. I have some of his signature series calls and I can't make them sound anything like what he does. My calls by Primos; Hotdog, KiYi, and the Double Whammy. My friend just bought the Power Dogg and it sounds great! Hope to be there, thank you for the info Bowhuntr81!


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Im going to jays saturday.Cannot wait!


----------



## Scruffydog (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll be at Jay's on Sat. Should be great...Randy Anderson is the best out there


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just bumping this back up for those who may not have caught it the first time around.


----------



## bukshott (Jan 10, 2008)

seen that seminar at jay's today. It was pretty good. He went over a lot of stuff he doesn't say in his videos. Same person irl as he is on the videos.


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

yep..Bukshott did you go to the early one or the 2 pm one?I was at the 2pm one. Hes a good guy..Definately knows his stuff, and hopefully I learned something that will get me another dog in the morning!


----------



## bukshott (Jan 10, 2008)

2 pm


----------



## Ditka (Jun 24, 2009)

Any tips that you guys could pass a along would be appreciated.


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

heres a tip. Shoulda gone to the seminar!LOL.. he said just do not give up!


----------



## shotgun658 (Dec 16, 2008)

Son and I try to go to the 10 am at Jays we got there at 9:45 and could not get in the room. The place was pack I guess we should have got there earlier. So we decide to go hunting we did 9 sits Fri and Sat and saw none but we are learning " wish we could have gotten in ":sad:


----------

